
Vultr Cloud, Promo – Get $100 credit on subscribe - throwaway888abc
https://www.vultr.com/?ref=8372242-6G
======
throwaway888abc
Disclosure: Affiliate link to secret promo.

------
spzb
That's just the Vultr home page. Where's the promo offer?

~~~
throwaway888abc
On signup page, you need to stick valid payment method in. (customer must link
a valid credit card or Paypal method to be eligible for the $100 credit)

